# انواع الصمامات وطرق اشتغالها



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اليكم ملف بور بوينت بسيط يوضح انواع الصمامات وكيفية اشتغالها

انظر الى الملفات المرفقة

تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الثاني


----------



## مهندس الليثى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا
سلمت يداك على الجهد 
موفق دائما


----------



## engineer sameer (13 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكما وشكرا جزيلا وانا في خدمتكم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم جزيت خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الردود الطيبة


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد الطيب صلاح قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


 
شكرا جزيلا لمرورك


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد الجفري قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*


 الشكر لله شكرا على مرورك


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مرورك نورت


----------



## باسم مدحت (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

نورت بمرورك


----------



## tarek495 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد ندا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم يا intell
وربنا يعطيك العافية والصحة يا رب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

خالد ندا قال:


> تسلم يا intell
> وربنا يعطيك العافية والصحة يا رب


 
ربنا يخليك .. وتشكر على مرورك


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## farqed (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااا جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

farqed قال:


> شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااا جزاك الله خيراااا


 شكرا على مرورك


----------



## كمال حسن عيد (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_anos (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

farqed قال:


> شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااا جزاك الله خيراااا


 
شكرا جزيلا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

كمال حسن عيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


eng_anos قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


 

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## فاخر scop (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## فاخر scop (5 فبراير 2012)

كيفية التحميل


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

لاشكر على واجب .. التحميل بسيط جدا ماعليك سوى بالضغط على الملف الموجود ضمن الملفات المرفقة ويبدا التحميل ... تحياتي


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> *جزاك الله عنا كل الخير*​


 وجزيت خيرا بمثله شكرا على مرورك


----------



## eng.karim ali (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jilany (5 فبراير 2012)

*بجد اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك 
*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 فبراير 2012)

eng.karim ali قال:


> شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


 



jilany قال:


> *بجد اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك *​


 
شكرا على مروركم


----------



## محمد منير (7 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## eng:hesham yasin (8 فبراير 2012)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر يابرنس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## virtualknight (8 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 فبراير 2012)

محمد منير قال:


> رحم الله والديك


 
ورحم الله والديك .. بارك الله بك وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 فبراير 2012)

eng:hesham yasin قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف شكر يابرنس وربنا يوفقك


 


virtualknight قال:


> الشكر الجزيل


 

بل الشكر لله . وانا ممتن لمروركم.. تحياتي


----------



## تبارك رائد (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 فبراير 2012)

بل الشكر على مرورك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 فبراير 2012)

ملفات اكثر من رائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 فبراير 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بك م.ابراهيم نورت بمرورك ...


----------



## بنوتة كوووووول (31 مارس 2012)

ممكن اعرف ما هى صيغة الملف ارجوا الرد سريعاً ^_^

وشكراااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 أبريل 2012)

_ مشكور عن هذا العرض الرائع_


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 أبريل 2012)

بنوتة كوووووول قال:


> ممكن اعرف ما هى صيغة الملف ارجوا الرد سريعاً ^_^
> 
> وشكراااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا



اهلا وسهلا بكي نوع صيغة الملف هي power point.. وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## عمر بصرة (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مرور مهندس عمر .. تحياتي


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (10 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## saddamnaji (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## نور الدين مهران (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على ردودكم ومشاركتكم ايها الاخوة الكرام.


----------



## dheaa (16 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## shiko2010 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود222 (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد احمد (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا على ردودكم اخوتي الكرام وبارك الله بكم


----------

